# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Lê Quang Liêm: "Không lựa chọn kiểu được - mất"

## vtnn2017a@

*xuất sắc nghiệp ĐH Webster, Mỹ với hai tấm bằng cử nhân ngành Khoa học, tài chính & thẩm mỹ, quản trị, kỳ thủ Lê Quang Liêm cho rằng không cần thiết phải bỏ đam mê này mới rất có thể làm xuất sắc đam mê kia.*

 =====>>>  Tham khảo gia sư  trung tâm gia sư môn hóa lớp 8 tại nhà Hà Nội :  gia sư hóa lớp 8

Liêm cho thấy thêm trong khoảng time sẽ vẫn tiếp tục đi tuy vậy song hai con đường cờ vua and kinh tế.






Lê Quang Liêm vừa tốt nghiệp ĐH Webster (Mỹ) vào tháng 5/2017. Ảnh: NVCC 




_PV: đc biết trong time học ở đại học Webster, Liêm vẫn tiếp tục tham gia những giải đấu cờ vua nước ngoài và trong Quanh Vùng. Liêm đã bố trí thời hạn như thế nào giữa việc học and việc luyện tập, thi đấu?_

*- Lê Quang Liêm:* Lịch làm việc chung trong tuần của mình là từ thứ Hai đến thứ Năm dành cho học trình độ chuyên môn, còn lại 3 ngày vào cuối tuần dành cho việc luyện tập cờ vua.

_các trường ở Mỹ nhìn bao quát rất coi trọng sinh hoạt Thể Thao. Ở trường của Liêm, Sport đc nhà trường chú trọng như thế nào? các sinh viên chơi Sport có nhận được chính sách, khuyến mãi kèm theo gì đặc biệt quan trọng không?_

 - nghĩa vụ chính của tất cả sinh viên trong những trường ĐH ở Mỹ là phải chấm dứt việc học tập bằng năng lực sự thật của chính mình chứ không tồn tại ngẫu nhiên sự ưu ái nào khác. dù cho là đội trưởng đội tuyển cờ vua của trường, nhưng tôi vẫn phải chấm dứt rất đầy đủ bài tập của các giáo sư giao, phải tham gia không thiếu các kỳ thi and không có ngẫu nhiên ưu tiên nào khác. Do đó, tôi phải có kế hoạch phân bố and sử dụng thời hạn hợp lí thì mới hoàn toàn có thể đồng thời tiến hành nhiều nghĩa vụ như vậy.

 tiện lợi khi tham gia học tập tại Mỹ là các giáo sư luôn luôn linh động giải quyết cho việc thi trước/sau vài ngày đối với kế hoạch nếu mình có nhu yếu riêng. điều đó giúp tôi đơn giản và dễ dàng sắp xếp lịch để hoàn thành bài thi, bài tập đúng thời gian luật pháp.

_Liêm rất có thể share về các hoạt động ngoại khóa mà bạn đã tham gia trong and ngoài trường đại học?_

 - Tôi tham dự vào Đội tuyển cờ vua của ĐH Webster từ năm 2013, & đã cùng anh em thành công trong giải tranh ngôi vô địch bạn bè của các trường ĐH Mỹ thường xuyên suốt 4 năm, từ thời điểm năm 2013 - 2017. Tôi là Đội trưởng đội tuyển cờ vua trường ĐH Webster từ thời điểm năm 2014 - 2017. Ngoài ra, tôi tham dự giải cờ vua tại Mỹ có tên “Giải triệu phú” năm 2015 & đoạt hạng á quân.
















 Lê Quang Liêm từng giành học bổng toàn phần của đại học Webster. Ảnh: NVCC
 




Về sinh hoạt trình độ, tôi đã tập hợp một số sinh viên ngành kinh tế, xây dựng CLB kinh tế tài chính and chi tiêu trực thuộc đại học Webster. Tôi được mọi người lòng tin bầu làm quản trị CLB này. CLB liên tục tổ chức các sinh hoạt định kỳ hàng tháng, mời một trong những Chuyên Viên khét tiếng đến nói chuyện với sinh viên, tạo môi trường xung quanh cho những sinh viên ngành kinh tế tài chính được tiếp cận với sinh hoạt thực tế. không chỉ thế, tôi cũng từng tham gia hội nghị chuyên ngành kinh tế tài chính (Sohn Investment Conference) năm 2016 ở New York để mở mang thêm kiến thức và kỹ năng.

_Học một lúc 2 chuyên ngành với khối lượng bài vở bằng 2 sinh viên – Nguyên Nhân Liêm lại có đưa ra quyết định “tham” như thế?_

 - kinh tế tài chính là nghành nghề dịch vụ tôi đam mê từ lâu. trước khi du học Mỹ, tôi đã từng là sinh viên ngành tài chính của Trường đại học TP sài thành. Không những thế, tôi nghĩ ngành quản trị cũng hay and rất có thể giúp ích cho sự nghiệp sau đây.

_Bạn thấy sự khác nhau ra sao giữa môi trường học tập, cách học, cách dạy giữa trường học Mỹ and Việt Nam?_

 - Điểm khác nhau cơ bản đặc biệt là khả năng tự học & phương thức học tập. Ở Mỹ, các giáo sư chỉ reviews các kiến thức và kỹ năng cơ bản được update mới nhất theo thực ra cải tiến và phát triển của toàn cầu, còn sinh viên phải tự tìm tài liệu để đọc là chính, nhưng trọng lượng bài tập phải làm tại nhà để nộp thì không ít mà nếu thiếu kiến thức và kỹ năng thì không còn làm đc. điều đó buộc sinh viên phải tiếp tục ‘update’ kiến thức và các Xu thế tiên tiến nhất liên quan đến chuyên ngành học của chính mình. thời gian tự học nhiều gấp đôi, gấp ba thời gian lên lớp nghe giáo sư chỉ dẫn.

















Lê Quang Liêm sở hữu tủ chứa đồ giải thưởng đáng nể: Vô địch toàn cầu & Châu Á nội dung cờ chớp năm 2013, vô địch giải Aeflop lan rộng ra 2010, 2011 and 3 lần vô địch giải cờ vua quốc tế HDBank (2013, 2015, 2017). 




_học sinh, sinh viên Mỹ có nhiều người chơi cờ vua như Liêm không?_

 - Ở trường Webster có rất nhiều bạn sinh viên, giáo sư thích & liên tục chơi cờ vua. nhìn chung, cờ vua ngày càng trở nên thịnh hành ở Mỹ và châu âu, nhất là trong môi trường thiên nhiên học đường. Tuy chưa thể so đc với những môn như bóng đá, bóng rổ… nhưng hiện thời nhiều trường đại học ở Mỹ cũng khá chăm sóc cải cách và phát triển môn cờ này.

_ngoài những cái “được”, cờ vua có lấy mất của Liêm điều gì không?_

 - Tôi không nghĩ về các lựa chọn của chính mình theo kiểu so sánh "được - mất". Tôi nghĩ rằng người nào cũng có các đam mê and thế mạnh riêng, chính vì thế chỉ cần mình cố gắng hết sức cho những mục tiêu của mình là được rồi.

_Ở việt nam, thể dục là 1 trong những môn phụ. Theo bạn, có cần biến đổi tư duy này & chuyển đổi lại chỗ đứng của môn Thể dục? Nếu có thì việc làm chi tiết là gì?_

 - Tôi xin phép không trả lời câu này.

_Đã có bằng về kinh tế, quản lý, Liêm có định tìm một công việc lâu bền hơn trong ngành này không?_

 - Tôi vừa chấm dứt kỳ thi CFA, một chứng chỉ hành nghề của giới nghiên cứu và phân tích kinh tế tài chính có giá trị trái đất. sắp tới, tôi sẽ tham gia thi đấu một số trong những giải cờ vua trước lúc tìm một việc làm thích hợp để trải nghiệm các gì mình đã tích lũy trong khoảng time qua.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------


## thoxam

Cố lên anh Liêm...anh vẫn là kỳ thủ xuất sắc nhất trong lòng em

----------


## mrhieuson

nghĩa vụ chính của tất cả sinh viên trong những trường ĐH ở Mỹ là phải chấm dứt việc học tập bằng năng lực sự thật của chính mình chứ không tồn tại ngẫu nhiên sự ưu ái nào khác. dù cho là đội trưởng đội tuyển cờ vua của trường, nhưng tôi vẫn phải chấm dứt rất đầy đủ bài tập của các giáo sư giao, phải tham gia không thiếu các kỳ thi and không có ngẫu nhiên ưu tiên nào khác. Do đó, tôi phải có kế hoạch phân bố and sử dụng thời hạn hợp lí thì mới hoàn toàn có thể đồng thời tiến hành nhiều nghĩa vụ như vậy

----------

